# my hunt in this year



## nvn (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What sort of bird is that?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like a rather familiar bird we have in New Zealand.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pukeko

I see these birds next to lakes/swamps all the time.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> What sort of bird is that?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


It looks like a moorhen to me

American species
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Gallinule

European species
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Moorhen

and to nvn, good shooting







and dit you eat it.

Greetings


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice kill!


----------



## nvn (Jan 13, 2011)

*ya this bird is* *Common moorhen but Indian species and we generally saw in lakes and small ponds in india............... i used marbles to kill this bird.........*


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

What did it taste like?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

There are a few of these waterfowl locally!


----------



## eddie f (Feb 7, 2012)

.


AKLEIN said:


> What sort of bird is that?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


It looks like a moorhen to me

American species
http://en.wikipedia....ommon_Gallinule

European species
http://en.wikipedia..../Common_Moorhen

and to nvn, good shooting







and dit you eat it.

Greetings
[/quote]

I thought it was a pukeko too . Can you eat moorhen ?


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

a few of those roam my bro's local park but not sure of the legality of shootin' em. (Bro in england) well I'm spending the summer over there so if legal I can do some good moorhen huntin'.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

http://thewildlife2.blogspot.com/2011/09/moorhen-hunting-mania.html

Careful these are considered game birds in most places and poaching waterfowl carries some strict penalties. Chris


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

eddie f said:


> What sort of bird is that?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


It looks like a moorhen to me

American species
http://en.wikipedia....ommon_Gallinule

European species
http://en.wikipedia..../Common_Moorhen

and to nvn, good shooting







and dit you eat it.

Greetings
[/quote]

I thought it was a pukeko too . Can you eat moorhen ?
[/quote]

I think it's no problem to eat a moorhen, i never had it , but it eats plants and small bugs so would be like chicken i think.


----------



## nvn (Jan 13, 2011)

ya i eat it its just like a chicken...................


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice kill nvn. I tried marbles a long time ago. They were too light and ricochet twas terrifying. Lol


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

WTBJR said:


> What did it taste like?


taste good.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Good hunting. Did it taste like chicken? Saludos







.


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

yes, it tastes like chicken. Because it is chicken. The difference is some chicken live in land, some live in water.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Bud.
Philly


----------

